# hello fellow mouse lovers-mouse breeder from ohio-



## Tricolorluver (May 25, 2013)

i figure i'd join this site after lurking here and there
Name's Amie
I'm live in Columbus, Ohio and really like mice.
I am a breeder and will have been breeding for a year in June.
I became a breeder after searching for Tri color for months and couldn't find the color. 
my first mice were feeders and a tri of pet type blk/tan girls, the feeders were from a line with really good colors. I got splash from my feeders X tan cross. Then i got a super wild pet store super mouse, he and a splash was responsible for my first tri color. The rest is history. I have almost every color and coat type now. I'm missing varigated but... now i've made my mind up to focus on merle, tri, splash, roan, and tans in texel and angora. ohio has tons of good breeders with good type, so my mice are improving.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! We're glad to have you here. It sounds like you've got a great collection of mice.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

pictures are required!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

welcome


----------

